# my humidor souped up now with HF beads :)



## Kruha (Jan 13, 2010)

here are some pics of my recent purchase, 65% HF beads. so far there great. holding around 68% which is what i really wanted.

in the first pic you see the finished product. just about 2oz of beads in the two little black humidifiers. 

the last pic, is simple about 3oz of beads in a mesh bag, and there will be 25 cohiba robustos soon in that humidor!


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks nice.... what size are those Montys?


----------



## Kruha (Jan 13, 2010)

that would be me fave monte cigar, the motecristo edmundo 



dirletra said:


> Looks nice.... what size are those Montys?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Kruha said:


> that would be me fave monte cigar, the motecristo edmundo


Edmundo & Petite Edmundo FTW! :lock1::biggrin:


----------



## Kruha (Jan 13, 2010)

im pretty sure there all Edmundo. unless the boxes from cuba come with a mixer pack :biglaugh:



Tashaz said:


> Edmundo & Petite Edmundo FTW! :lock1::biggrin:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

You are gonna love those beads!


----------



## Kruha (Jan 13, 2010)

i hope they work well in the dry winter months. now i just need more cigars in my humidors!



cp478 said:


> You are gonna love those beads!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Kruha said:


> im pretty sure there all Edmundo. unless the boxes from cuba come with a mixer pack :biglaugh:


Yeah they all look like Edmundo's. I was just commenting that the Ed's little brother is one of my favorite smokes as well.


----------

